# Bands that use triple or more bass drum?



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2018)

Only one I know of is Henker.


(quad bass at 1:40)

I know there were a couple approaches to this with heel-toe and down/up pedals. Still waiting for a down/up heel/toe hexabass-pedal. 

There have to be more bands out there who have done this.


----------



## narad (Jan 12, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Only one I know of is Henker.



Wow, that's intense. I actually feel like...


----------



## odibrom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen one of those toe-heel pedals once... nice things....


----------



## Ebony (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 14, 2018)

Dream Theater used to for a while. Now it's just back to two bass drums.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 15, 2018)

Ebony said:


>



Should've known about Terry Bozzio!
That second video seemed pretty gratuitous. Not to rag on another musician, but what was the point in that demonstration? Three bass drums, to play <<bum, ba-bap, bum, bum bap>> x 100, a tight, but completely context-less cymbal choking demonstration, then 3 1/2 minutes in, a drum solo with no footwork whatsoever (a pet peeve of mine).
I had never heard of Thomas Lang, but that was amazing!


----------



## larry (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah I like Thomas, his 4-limb independence is great. Makes me want to learn drums. Funny guy too, IMO.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 17, 2018)

Lang is one of the best modern session drummers for sure. Incredible dexterity


----------



## rx (Mar 18, 2018)

Thread seems to have derailed in an interesting fashion...


----------



## CerealKiller (Mar 20, 2018)

Man, I had to buy Henker's album after that, just to annoy my drummer friend.


----------

